# Beschränkung eingehender Verbindungen erhöhen



## Slizzzer (13. Juni 2005)

Moin Forum!

Wir haben hier ein kleines Windows-Netzwerk (14 PC's). Heute ist zum ersten Mal seit 2 Jahren der Fall "Beschränkung eingehender Verbindungen überschritten" aufgetreten. 1 PC mit XP Pro fungiert als "Server".
Gemäß MS ist die Verbindungszahl auf 10 bei XP beschränkt. Kann man das irgendwo erhöhen? In der Registry oder so?
Normalerweise sind max 6-8 Rechner gleichzeitig an. Von daher ist das nie ein Problem gewesen. Wäre nur schön, wenn man diese Spitze auch bedienen könnte.


----------



## IAN (13. Juni 2005)

Hallo,
leider kann man das nicht erhöhen, dafür gibt es dann Sever.
IAN


----------



## McVader83 (15. Juni 2005)

Ein KLEINES Netzwerk *lächel*
Normalerweise setze ich bei Netzwerken über 5 Arbeitsplätzen nen Domänenserver auf. Und alles wo Home im Namen ist kommt mir nichtmal in ein Netzwerk mit einem Arbeitsplatz. Dafür ist mir Windows einfach zu unzuverlässig.


----------



## pad8626 (27. Juni 2005)

und was ist wenn ich höchstanzahl zulassen mache was tut er dann wieviele verbindugen werden dann zugelassen etwa die maximale anzahl der verbindungen die xp zulässt 

Weil wenn ja dann kann man es ja hoch stellen wenn nein dann nich


----------

